# New Alpine Boiler making noise



## tuanle55 (Jan 3, 2014)

Newly installed system (ALP150BW-2G02) by professional 30 days ago -- Sorry about the video but there is nothing to see. Its the sound we were trying to capture. Anyone know what is causing the sound. Its loud enough to wake me and my wife upstairs. Turning off the power to the boiler and back on fixed it for now. Pressure shows 20 PSI. All 3 heating zones are working now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PH709CLdX30&feature=youtu.be

I uploaded Youtube video here so you can hear the sound. Sorry about the video but my phone camera lens is cracked. We called the plumber and left an emergency message but its 6am here so probably will not hear from them for a few hours. Not sure if its related, but after the initiall installation, we had a water burst (almost flooding our basement) b/c one of the taco o-ring was cracked b/c of improper placement by one of their guys per the head plumber that came back to repair it.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Sounds like an air bound circ to me

Now get out of here before You wake up RJ lol


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

